# gear oil



## Gootch (Feb 10, 2010)

Sorry for the stupid question but ive been looking around and cannot find the tool used to drain the gear oil, anyone know where online i can order this or could i even get it from the vw stealership? also any ideas on which gear oil is preferred other than oem?


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: gear oil (Gootch)*

bump to help you out... 
most people might recommend redline, but i'm not sure what weight, etc.


----------



## michael02gti (May 25, 2009)

the tool you need is a 17mm allen wrench i believe.


----------



## Gootch (Feb 10, 2010)

*Re: (michael02gti)*

thanks for the bump, i did a little bit heavier research and found out mostly all i needed, i had to buy the 30 dollar bit shorter than my thumb! but gotta keep the car running smoothly http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

